

A full draft of the Ruby on Rails Tutorial, 2nd Edition, is now available - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/a-full-draft-of-the-ruby-on-rails-tutorial-2n

======
dongle
This is one of the best bits of tutorial writing on the internet. It almost
never sacrifices correctness for didactic purposes, and when it does, it lets
the reader know. I find it astounding that many other tutorials walk the
reader through bad practices for the sake of simplifying the explanation.

